# Top end oil leak



## Eric_B_1984 (Apr 6, 2014)

My girlfriend has a 2006 Altima, and when I did spark plugs in it Monday, I am assuming it's cylinder 1, all the way to the left, was filled with oil when I pulled the coil out, but only on the top side. I guess my question would be this, the valve cover gasket does not come with spark plug tube seals like I am used to seeing with Hondas and Toyotas, in fact it doesn't appear that there are any. Are the tube seals part of the coil boot? Considering that this was the only one filled, it looks like maybe someone could have spilled oil, and it went in there? I am a Chevy truck guy, this car is not what I am used to.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll assume the car has a QR25DE 4 cyl engine. If so, the spark plug tube seals are built into the valve cover and are not replaceable. However you'll have to determine where the leak actually is; it may be at the seal or it may be at the base of the tube where the tube presses into the head. If the leak is at the base of the tube, the tubes are replaceable; they are a press-in and sealed with RTV.


----------

